# Logitech G Pro Gaming Headset ist am Rauschen?



## HidariKun (8. Juni 2018)

Hi leute

ich habe folgendes Problem.. und zwar habe ich das G pro Headset von Logi heute neu bekommen und als ich es Testen wollte sind lediglich Rausch Geräusche dabei rausgekommen

Habe ne Logitech Gaming Software gedownloaded doch das nutzt auch nichts also ich bin da planlos und vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen


Headset: Logitech G Pro Gaming Kopfhorer, leicht mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Bei PC einschalten kommt diese Fehler Meldung: Screenshot - 1e3034025d2978ce6f232b7775a5d69e - Gyazo
(Die bei meinem Razer Headset nicht kommt)

In der Spracherkennungs-Systemsteuerung sieht es so bei mir aus: Screenshot - e270ee8156d92b308cffa0e3f0b4c6af - Gyazo


ps: Bei Stumm schalten von dem headset besteht immer noch ein Rausch Geräusch das anhält und nicht weg geht


----------



## JackA (8. Juni 2018)

1. Was hättest du mit der Logitech Gaming Software erreichen wollen? das ist ein normales Klinken-Headset, die Software bringt dir nur bei USB Headsets was, weil die ihre eigene Soundkarte haben, bei Klinke bist du auf dein verbaute Soundkarte angewiesen.
2. Da wie in 1. gesagt, deine Soundkarte hier entscheident ist, denke ich mal, dass du eine mehr als schlechte Soundkarte verbaut hast. Nenne mal diese bitte, schlechte Aufnahme- und Wiedergabeleistung kommt zu 99% von ner schlecht impementierten Soundkarte.


----------



## Darkseth (12. Juni 2018)

Spracherkennung hat ja nichts mit deinem Headset zu tun, das ist eine ganz andere Funktion.
Du musst in Windows sounds, und dort unter Wiedergabe- bzw Aufnahmegerät deine Einstellungen vornehmen.

oder in deiner Soundkarte, je nachdem welche du hast.


In welchem Anschluss hast du denn das Headset eingesteckt?


----------

